# new member



## rhgsp (Oct 3, 2007)

Can I get any play on this forum? 

Just looking to be friends.

Art

Hi Zim!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Great fun. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## rhgsp (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Al!

You are alright.

Tell me about yourself. 


Art


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

250 lb. biker. Like to wear leather. Carry a .45 auto (not a sissy long colt) :mrgreen: . P-dog shooter. Like big optics on small caliber rifles. Not opposed to a cigar and wiskey drink after the guns are cleaned and put away. -()/-


----------



## rhgsp (Oct 3, 2007)

The first part sounded like the village people but I like the drinking part. 
Are you friends with Zim? 

Art


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Never met him. One of these days the Mods ought to get together. Village people huh. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats me with the OX. I don't know who the guy is with the bike. Since this is the Hunting Dog forum, do you guys think I should use the ear pinch method to train my ox to retrieve ???? :lol:


----------



## rhgsp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice post. Is it me or is one of your feet a sh!t load bigger then the other?


Art


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Art welcome to the forums.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Carry a .45 auto (not a sissy long colt) :mrgreen:


HEY !!!!!.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

rhgsp said:


> Nice post. Is it me or is one of your feet a sh!t load bigger then the other?
> 
> Art


The foot is noth'in..!! You oughta see the 'hump' on his back.. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> rhgsp said:
> 
> 
> > Nice post. Is it me or is one of your feet a sh!t load bigger then the other?
> ...


The foot is large ,but not as large as the other. Just the angle makes it look bigger. I never really noticed that in the picture. Lets be carefull here. :mrgreen:

The hump on my back !! :mrgreen: That's where I taped that extra .45 auto as a back up piece while I'm on the road. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Jeez ..45.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Scott... nice of you to welcome rhgsp. At least it wasn't a posted PM. :lol: About the hump.... Jeez 45..... :mrgreen: At least you didn't keep pounding on the dead foot, you know, Mr. Deeds style. :lol:


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Scott... nice of you to welcome rhgsp. At least it wasn't a posted PM. :lol: About the hump.... Jeez 45..... :mrgreen: At least you didn't keep pounding on the dead foot, you know, Mr. Deeds style. :lol:


I have no issues with RHGSP he seems like a good guy, maybe one day I will be forunate enough to meet him.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Geez, Art found this place!? :shock: There goes the neighborhood! :mrgreen:


----------

